# What morph is my corn?



## MLH619 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got my first corn snake, and im fairly new to keeping reptiles, so naturally I want to know what morph it is


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

To me it looks like amelanstic but I might be wrong not really up on my corn morphs


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Lisa got it right. That is an amel.


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Has white around the saddles so looks like Amel Sunkissed


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Neonblack123 said:


> Has white around the saddles so looks like Amel Sunkissed


White around the saddles does not define sunkissed. Sunkissed snakes have distinctive head pattern which this animal doesn't have.


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

bothrops said:


> White around the saddles does not define sunkissed. Sunkissed snakes have distinctive head pattern which this animal doesn't have.


Apologies. I was referring to the Cornsnake Morph Guide, 2006 by Charles Pritzel but the morph identification pages only show the saddles of the snakes.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Neonblack123 said:


> Apologies. I was referring to the Cornsnake Morph Guide, 2006 by Charles Pritzel but the morph identification pages only show the saddles of the snakes.


No worries.

The white around the saddles is pretty standard on all amels (it is the equivalent of the black saddle outlines in normal corns).


For a slightly more detailed/upto date look at cornsnake morphs try here:

Corn Snake Morphs - The Definitive Guide - Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum


:2thumb:


----------

